# Freerider am Hahnenkamm im Spessart



## masterfish (1. Juni 2005)

Am Hahnankamm entstehen neu Freeridetrails


----------



## masterfish (1. Juni 2005)

Es werden noch leute zum bauen gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (1. Juni 2005)

wie jetzt,darf legal gebaut werden?gibts auch nen shuttle dort hoch?wäre sofort zum bauen am start


----------



## masterfish (1. Juni 2005)

nix, es ist mit den förster abgesprochen aber die strecke ist noch nicht ganz fertig und mit dem auto nur auf absprache. die strecke hat aber eine ech gute basis große hühnerleiter und drops viele kicker und anlieger, einen kleinen roadgap und vieles mehr


----------



## fastmike (1. Juni 2005)

etwa im oberwald,wann bist du da anzutreffen?würd mir des gern ma anschaun


----------



## Hugo (1. Juni 2005)

meint ihr das dingen neberm daxberg?

woltl ich mir die tage ma ansehn...wie weit seit ihr denn?


----------



## masterfish (1. Juni 2005)

treffen samstag 11.30 uhr an der hahnenkammhalle damit es jeder findet


----------



## masterfish (3. Juni 2005)

es ist schon eine fahrbare linie vorhanden und es gibt nur anlieger keine normale kurven mehr. es werden aber noch edliche holzspielplätze hinzu kommen ( zum beispiel wippe)


----------



## fastmike (3. Juni 2005)

und wie komme mer hoch?ich kann mit meinem rad net uphillen


----------



## masterfish (3. Juni 2005)

WIR SCHIEBEN MEIN FAHRRAD HAT AUCH 22kilos und forne 42 zähneda geht auch nicht viel den berg hoch


----------



## frenzy (7. Juni 2005)

gibts da en paar fotos evtl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterfish (19. Januar 2006)

alle bilder in meinem profil sind dort gemacht


----------



## roxy (2. Februar 2006)

ich muss die strecke letztes jahr irgendwie übersehen haben!!!  
fängt die ganz oben an, sprich an diesem "restaurant"?

gruß nicole


----------



## masterfish (22. März 2006)

ne nicht ganz


----------



## masterfish (22. März 2006)

ge aber gerne mal mit anderen an diese strecke und zeige sie ihnen


----------



## ewoq (18. September 2007)

up

existiert die strecke noch?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (30. September 2007)

ja in wasserlos, am 5.10.07 ist eröffnung mit bürgrmeister und so, laut manuel 
es gibt dort zwei strecken; DH orientiert und eine flug lastig strecke
ps es gibt ne' regelung für gastfahre, weil sich jemand dort abgelegt hat, 5:1  das heist- fünf mitglieder ein gast + haftungsverzicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

5:1 wo gibt´s denn so etwas? Und den Haftungsausschluß habt Ihr eh wenn Ihr Verbotsschilder aufstellt.

Was meinst was wir mit kleinen kindern auf Baumarkträdern auf der Dirtbahn am kämpfen sind. 


Aber wir würden uns eure Strecke gerne mal geben! wir können ja mal was ausmachen, wären dann 2-3 Leuten die kommen würden.


----------



## ewoq (3. Oktober 2007)

da bin ich dann wohl auch dabei


----------



## Erklearbear (3. Oktober 2007)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ja in wasserlos, am 5.10.07 ist eröffnung mit bürgrmeister und so, laut manuel
> es gibt dort zwei strecken; DH orientiert und eine flug lastig strecke
> ps es gibt ne' regelung für gastfahre, weil sich jemand dort abgelegt hat, 5:1  das heist- fünf mitglieder ein gast + haftungsverzicht



mach mal eine weg beschreibung
warum Freitag ?  Uhrzeit ?
Mfg


----------



## Erklearbear (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie kommt man da hin  
um wieviel Uhr steigt die Party???????
macht am Samstag einfach weiter mit der Party 
Freitag leider keine Zeit 
mfg


----------



## jaenschi (3. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir einer mal erklären wo das da genau ist?
Bin auch öfters am Hahnenkamm unterwegs, kann mir das aber nicht so wirklich vorstellen...
Oder ein paar GPS-Daten?

Thx!


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (11. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

wir würden gerne am Sonntag mal zu dritt bei Euch die Strecke besichtigen und natürlich auch befahren. Ist das möglich, oder besteht ein Fahrverbot für Externe? Diese 5:1 Regel hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz begriffen.... 

Danke

Nils


----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. Oktober 2007)

Für info guckst du hier  http://www.amc-alzenau.de/.....


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2007)

Sehr gut! endlich mal was, mit dem man etwas anfangen kann!

THX


----------



## frontside (5. April 2008)

gude,

war auf dem link ! nichts von biken! wie und wo sind denn die freeride trail auf dem hahnenkamm? gibt es nichts genaueres. wegbeschreibung oder treffpunk etc.
ride banshee

frontside


----------



## Freerider2109 (18. Juni 2008)

Hi ihr, wäre cool wenn ihr vllt mal so nen kurzen Anfahrtsweg machen könntet. Ich ziehe zum 01.08 nach Seligenstadt-Froschhausen. habe selber nen Freerider und auf der Straße als lang zu juckeln macht ja auch keinen Spaß. Mein Ausbilder hatte mir schon gesagt das man bei euch eine Strecke anfinden kann, doch weil ich ja erst darunter ziehe, kenne ich mich dort noch nicht so wirklich aus 
Und vielleicht nochwas, wie weit ist denn die Strecke weg von Seligenstadt?
Würde nämlich gerne mal so am Wochenende wenn ich dann fertig gearbeitet habe, mich auf eurer Strecke nen bissl austoben. Im Moment fahre ich ja immer noch nach Winterberg, doch von Seligenstadt aus nach Winterberg ist nen ziemlicher Weg 

Wäre schön wenn ich eine Antwort diesbezüglich bekommen könnte!
Danke schonmal!!

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. September 2008)

Fahre doch einmal nach Beerfelden.Kleiner,feiner Bikepark.Ich kann ihn nur Empfehlen.  Bis demnächst einmal dort. Gruß die Kroete,die Kroete,die Schildkroete.


----------

